# SVS PC12-Plus vs. HSU VTF-3-MK3



## Andoskyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi All,

I just posted in the SVS section that i just ordered a 5.0 system from them consisting of STS, SCS, and SBS speakers.

Anyway...i'm still torn on the subwoofer. All along, i was thinking the PB12-NSD but soon started considering the PC12-Plus. I think the PC12 is just a bit out of my price range, and i prefer the look of a box subwoofer.

i came across the HSU VTF-3 MK3 which fits into my price range better, and the specs seem very similar. Looks like it will fall right between the PB12-NSD and the PC12-Plus....and the price matches that.

Does anyone have experience with HSU? I know there are a LOT of SVS fans here, but HSU seems to be a clone of SVS (Factory direct, started with subwoofers)

Thank you in advance,

-Andrew


----------



## Andoskyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm sorry...i must have done the search wrong. there is a lot of info out there already about this....


----------

